# need help transporting a cooler



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

$200 is crazy. Look into a LTL carrier. What kind of cooler? Might be better to just buy a new one.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Dose it make sense to rent one from Ceiba, if no luck transporting? Doesn't look like they have prices for it on there website.


----------



## RonD (Feb 24, 2017)

*Renting*

It would be sensible to rent from Ceiba however they don’t have one available for our trip time that would fit in my frame opening.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I think they wanted $75 to rent one for my 2017 trip. I've heard some of the other companies comp the coolers for the trip (even when you are bringing your own boat/gear) if your group is renting gear and doing a food pack with them. 

I ended up getting there a few days early so they could pack it. Never quite understood why they need it so far in advance. A day seems like plenty of time to put food in a cooler. I could see if they were gonna freeze ice directly in the cooler or something, but they just pack it with block ice like normal.

Good luck with finding a ride for your cooler....definitely a pain in the ass to ship it.

For $200...its almost worth buying a new cooler from Canyon Coolers and having them drop it off.


----------



## RonD (Feb 24, 2017)

*Rental cost*

We were quoted $100 rental cost for our 24 day trip. I think that’s fair but they didn’t have one available that would fit in the space I have for my Yeti Tundra 160. I’m sure I’ll dind a way to get mine there. They prefer to have them at their facility 2 weeks prior to launch date.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

XPO Logistics


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Post the dimensions and weight. I’ll give you my ups quote. Bet it’s $30 or less.


----------



## RonD (Feb 24, 2017)

*Dimensions*

With a cardboard wrapper it would be roughly 46.5 inches long, 22 inches tall and 20.5 inches wide weighing in at 58 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

The issue you run into with ups and the same one I can’t get around is your large package designation. You can look up their definition but essentially if your total dimensions are more than 130” they take it to you. (L x 2+w x 2+h x 2). Sorry I couldn’t help you. My bulk discount does not apply to large packages or to LTL freight.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

If you can reduce the length or the height of your package by a few inches you’re golden and the price would be around $80. Heavy package!


----------



## RonD (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the help and advice. It looks like Ceiba has found a rental option that will work for me. Ceiba has been very helpful and their assistance is also much appreciated.


----------

